# Cheap mirrors



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

Will only fit certain models of course - but check out the prices!.

Heated Type:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Main-Mirr...CommercialVehicleParts_SM&hash=item35b51bea64

Non Heated Type:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Main-Mirr...CommercialVehicleParts_SM&hash=item35b51bea6e

Hope this helps someone.

Happy Travels

Dave


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The prices are astonishing, unless you own a Fiat!
Do any of the mirrors include glass I wonder?
Alan


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

I bought one of these to replace a missing wide-angle lower mirror
on my Hymer from the same seller

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360226715997

good quality and super-wide angle (almost 90deg), fitted straight on.
Delivered in 3 days.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We have bought of this company before , Had to replace a mirror on our Dethleffs.


Dealer price £112 for 12v heated mirror.


A1 price £21 for a 24v heated mirror , still works on 12v just a bit slower to heat up .


At these prices its great you can carry a spare on long trips .



Paul


----------

